# Will there Ever be a Disney/Dreamworks Crossover?



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2014)

Years ago, the film _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_ featured cartoon characters owned by multiple different companies, most notably the Walt Disney Company and Warner Bros., appearing together in the same film, which, to my knowledge, is the only such officially-sanctioned (i.e., not fanfiction or fanart) crossover to ever occur. At that time, and for years before it, Disney and Warner Bros. were the two most major animated studios in the United States, so a film with their characters together was a major milestone in cinematic history.

Now, a new rival to Disney and Warner Bros. has emerged in recent years: Dreamworks, whose animated films have proven to be very popular and can even rival those of the Disney corporation. Therefore, I am wondering if there shall ever be a crossover or collaboration between Disney and Dreamworks at some point in the future. I know that some people are fond of pairing Jack Frost from _Rise of the Guardians_ with Elsa from _Frozen,_ due to both of them possessing ice-based powers, so a film that features characters from both companies would certainly appeal to those fans very much.,

What does everyone else here say? Is it possible that there may eventually be a Disney/Dreamworks crossover in the future? Why or why not?


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2014)

Only if there was somehow another Roger Rabbit-esque film for them to parley in.


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2014)

>Citting Roger Rabbit as a positive reference for a cartoon crossover
>Being this ignorant of what the movie stood for


----------



## MCTDread (May 4, 2014)

I can’t see it happening. It be nice to see... but with those two competing in a heated competition I just can’t them working together on a project.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> >Citting Roger Rabbit as a positive reference for a cartoon crossover
> >Being this ignorant of what the movie stood for



Guess I am too because I didn't know Roger Rabbit was supposed to stand for something.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 5, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> >Citting Roger Rabbit as a positive reference for a cartoon crossover
> >Being this ignorant of what the movie stood for



Forgive my "ignorance," but could you please enlighten me about that film?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2014)

I know why you are saying this. Because of your Canon pairing isnt it? Bloody Tumblr and fan girls.


Honestly, if they did it I wouldn't be surprised.
There isnt a fangirl in this world that wouldnt go to see that thing. Even if it's just a small special.

And I havent even seen the bloody movies.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Guess I am too because I didn't know Roger Rabbit was supposed to stand for something.





DemonDragonJ said:


> Forgive my "ignorance," but could you please enlighten me about that film?



Who Framed Roger Rabbit, as well as the novel it was based on, is a allegory about racism towards black people in the 1940's. The only reason the characters are cartoon characters was to get that shit to fly under the radar and into the hands of impressionable children.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 6, 2014)

Imagine all the shitty fanfics and gay (literally in this case) fanart from fat women on tumblr...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I know why you are saying this. Because of your Canon pairing isnt it? Bloody Tumblr and fan girls.



I actually am not particularly interested in that pairing, to be truthful; I do believe that Elsa and Jack would make an excellent couple, but I am not obsessed about them, and that was not my actual reason for desiring a Disney/Dreamworks crossover, either. And in the case that anyone here does not know it, I am male, not female, since you used the word "fangirls."



strongarm85 said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit, as well as the novel it was based on, is a allegory about racism towards black people in the 1940's. The only reason the characters are cartoon characters was to get that shit to fly under the radar and into the hands of impressionable children.



Yes, that does make sense, but are you saying that a modern version of that story would not have the same effect for today's audiences as it did for earlier audiences?


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2014)

> Will there Ever be a Disney/Dreamworks Crossover?


Not unless hell freezes over.

Roger Rabbit got both companies to agree to lend their characters because:
1) They played minor roles in the movie (appearing in one scene or in the background of a scene)
2) With strict stipulations (Daffy and Donald, for example, had to have the same amount of lines, screentime, and be equally talented piano players)

A film starring two characters from different companies would come with a huge heap of financial and legal nightmares (who gets what percent of the money? which subsidiary distributes it? etc.)

But, ultimately, the real reason why it will never happen is the history between the two companies. Dreamworks was founded by and for a long time was largely populated with pissed-off ex-Disney animators and employees. Their highest-grossing series is all about relentlessly mocking Disney, and a lot of the reoccurring themes in their movies are an answer to the themes in most Disney movies.  Maybe in the distant future after Katzenberg is long dead they'll consider it, but I honestly don't see him ever agreeing to work with Disney.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2014)

Well, I guess this thread can be locked now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2014)

I can see a few characters but not a lot.


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

The main question here is - why.

Only because some characters have similar powers? Should we also get Sub-Zero and mr. Freeze in there?

Roger Rabbit worked because it was a milestone event for the first time in history and with actually iconic characters.
Nobody really gives a flying fuck about crossovers nowadays, when everything was crossedover with everything else already, from cartoons to vidya games.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Well, I guess this thread can be locked now.



Why do you say that? Surely, there is more discussion to be had about this topic?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Forgive my "ignorance," but could you please enlighten me about that film?



I could.

I could tell you all about how Roger Rabbit deconstructed the corporate exploitation of cheap market ploys to determent of the story's spirit, and the death of fantasy, that make the idea of mentioning "ermagud you gays, dreamworks and disney crosover, so cameos, much kewl" and WFRR in the same sentence so completely and utterly awful, on a creative, intellectual, and just barely social level that defies reason

I could tell you about the themes of Roger Rabbit, of their heros, of the parody of the exaggerated female that has now become downright common place, and I could tell you a thousand more things

But I don't talk to bullies like you


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2014)

Ooooh, stop bating me, you


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? Surely, there is more discussion to be had about this topic?


Jena 100% answered your question--there's nothing left to discuss. Which is why you had to bump this thread.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2014)

Disney will buy out Dreamworks, its only a matter of time.


----------

